# WTB Chain Link



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I am looking for a small piece of chain link fencing (approx. 6'X6'). If you have a piece laying around that you would like to get rid of, please text or call me! Thanks! (Be close to West Jordan)

435-669-2137


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Are you just looking for a panel for a kennel?


----------

